# karrier vibrator



## GAV64 (Nov 29, 2005)

does anyone have experience with karrier vibrator for small tailgate spreaders, I am tired of getting out of the truck to unclog the thing. How did you wire it, my spinner has variable speed so I don't think I can pull power from that line. glenn.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

I have one on my spreader. They work great. I highly recommend one. I can run bulk salt that has alot of fines, and with the vibrator it goes thru with no problems. Karrier includes a wire harness and on/off switch, that you need to wire into your fusebox or off the battery.


----------



## Bob Church (Dec 22, 2001)

*Thanks for posting a good review*

I try to make products that actually do what I say they will. I can't imagine taking some hard working guy's money and not giving him his money's worth. There is a Sure-Flow vibrator, made by Karrier Company, available for every brand of spreader on the market. Once you put one on your spreader you'll never own another spreader with a Sure-Flow on it. Ask your dealer for Karrier's Sure-Flow vibrator or call us directly and get the longest warranty in the industry. We have sold over 10,000 vibrators in the snow and ice control industry.

And now because of the out cry for an affordable high quality spinner motor controller Karrier Company is pleased to introduce the Omega brand of salt spreader motor controllers. Available in two different models, the Omega and the Omega II. The Omega is designed to work on every brand of tailgate spreaders with a material capacity of up to 750 pounds. The Omega II is designed for the new all electric v-box two stage spreaders (spinner and auger or belt). Both controllers come from Karrier with a 2 year warranty. The Omega includes features like "Jackhammer" start-up, "Guardian" short circuit protection to provide more consistant spinner starts and protect your investment. The Omega II is the only 2 stage controller in the industry with an automatic auger jam clearing feature. These controllers address the problems you're experiencing at an affordable price.

I love to be part of the solution, not the problem.

Happy spreading.

Bob Church
President,
Karrier Company
Ph: 800-709-4434


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys, I will be ordering the Sureflow Z-80 Twin and installing it on one of our sanders. Our problem is that the material (sand/peagravel) mix gets bridged and you have to get out of the truck and screw around with it. I'm really looking forward to this unit and hoping it is the answer. Will keep you all posted kingriver/alaska------ Hi Bob !


----------



## Bob Church (Dec 22, 2001)

*Typo*

Yes that is a typo in my last post. It's suppose to say you'll never own another spreader without one!

Thanks, King River. By the way King River, What type spreader are you putting the Z-80 Twin kit on?

Bob


----------



## Earthquake Vibs (Dec 2, 2010)

*salt spreader vibrators*

I have see both Karrier and Earthquake Salt Sreader Vibrators in action They are completely interchangeable. Both are high quality.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Agree with everyone else. I've bought 2 and used them both on Fisher 1000's and it works flawlessly. I was able to spread wet bulk salt with zero problems, you won't be disappointed!


----------

